# ceiling down lights, 97 CRI ?



## Strintguy (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi all, I live in Australia and we are putting new lights in. Choices for high CRI are limited, but I found one place that sells 97 CRI. Is this to be believed?
thanks


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 28, 2017)

What is the company name?

I have a 95+CRI Yuiji LED modded into a small flashlight and next to a 100CRI incandescent bulb it is very close by the naked eye. Any company worth its weight would provide documentation of its products performance.


----------



## Strintguy (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks Lean, I'll check. I just wasn't sure that 97CRI was a thing. I've never seen a flashlight with that high a CRI?


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 28, 2017)

Its a low output 5mm LED ~8-10 lumens that I modded it into a Mini Maglite 2AAA. Battery life extended 25x, more durable, but with the same output and the CRI is darn near the the same as when it had the incandescent bulb in.

Yuji sells a lot of ultra high CRI LED, COB, and other emitters, it may be even where your new install is coming from.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Dec 20, 2017)

Strintguy said:


> Hi all, I live in Australia and we are putting new lights in. Choices for high CRI are limited, but I found one place that sells 97 CRI. Is this to be believed?
> thanks



Unlikely, only because there would be such a limited market willing to pay a premium for home use, but not impossible. Bridgelux has LEDs (much cheaper that Yuji) up in this area at 3K and Xicato has module as well that would make a suitable downlight with a CRI this high.


----------



## JoakimFlorence (Feb 28, 2018)

Higher power commercial 97 CRI LEDs designed for inclusion into spot lamps _do_ exist. (and not talking about violet stimulated phosphors here)

There is a very substantial loss in luminous efficiency going from 95 to 97 CRI though, which is why these types of LEDs are not standard. It basically just has extremely good red color hue saturation.

I think you'd most likely do fine with a 95 CRI model. Skin tones and red colors still look fine.


----------



## JacksonXI (Mar 22, 2018)

unfortunately you can select CRI or high brightness. The 95-97 CRI means the maximum lumen output will be suppressed


----------

